# End result It is amazing



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Click here

ENJOY


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Fascinating to watch. Saw it on TV but thought the calf must be badly injured having been a tug'o'war between the lions and crocs and could be in pain and vulnerable the rest of its days. Hopefully I'm just a pessimist. (which does this make me?)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing, Steve - thanks for the link.

Being a 'glass half full' person, I like to believe the calf rejoined the herd, and grew up to be a big, strong leader of Buffalo, and led raiding parties on lion prides for the rest of its long life.

That makes me a dreamer :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ahh nature..ya cant wack it.Them ol lions got thier come-uppance in the end.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

GREAT

Thanks for that

Chas


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Actually had seen it before... but it was worth watching again.
It's a tough place out there


----------

